# POLAND/SWEDEN - 2023 World Handball Championship



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Now we are halfway through with our qualified teams as Belgium will be making their World Men's Handball Championship debut next year. This will be a historic handball tournament the Red Wolves.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Here's the mascot of the 2023 World Men's Handball Championship Poland/Sweden and he is a squirrel and loves to play handball. His name is Pax. The name was chosen the polish naming peace. The name Pax symbolises unity and ignite to restore harmony with others like Ukraine that is struggling due to the war caused by Russia. Speaking of Russia, their national team were disqualified from the 2023 event last month.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We now have 8 spots left, the field is almost complete. That leaves now 5 for Africa, 1 for North America and 2 for Wild Card.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Here are the groups for the 2023 World Men's Handball Championship in Poland and Sweden.

Group A:

1. 🇪🇸 Spain
2. 🇲🇪 Montenegro
3. 🇨🇱 Chile
4. 🇮🇷 Iran

Group B:
1. 🇫🇷 France
2. 🇵🇱 Poland (Host)
3. 🇸🇦 Saudi Arabia
4. 🇸🇮 Slovenia

Group C:

1. 🇸🇪 Sweden (Host)
2. 🇧🇷 Brazil
3. 🇨🇻 Cape Verde
4. 🇺🇾 Uruguay

Group D:

1. 🇮🇸Iceland
2. 🇵🇹 Portugal
3. 🇭🇺 Hungary
4. 🇰🇷 South Korea

Group E:

1. 🇩🇪 Germany
2. 🇶🇦 Qatar
3. 🇷🇸 Serbia
4. 🇩🇿 Algeria

Group F:

1. 🇳🇴 Norway
2. 🇲🇰 North Macedonia
3. 🇦🇷 Argentina
4. 🇳🇱 Netherlands

Group G:

1. 🇪🇬 Egypt
2. 🇭🇷 Croatia
3. 🇲🇦 Morocco
4. 🇺🇸 United States

Group H:

1. 🇩🇰 Denmark
2. 🇧🇪 Belgium
3. 🇧🇭 Bahrain
4. 🇹🇳 Tunisia


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Also here are the pots below you will see.

Pot 1:

🇩🇰 Denmark (Title Holders)
🇸🇪 Sweden (Host)
🇪🇸 Spain
🇫🇷 France
🇳🇴 Norway
🇮🇸 Iceland
🇩🇪 Germany
🇪🇬 Egypt

Pot 2:

🇶🇦 Qatar
🇭🇷 Croatia
🇧🇪 Belgium
🇧🇷 Brazil
🇵🇹 Portugal
🇵🇱 Poland (Host)
🇲🇪 Montenegro
🇲🇰 North Macedonia

Pot 3:

🇷🇸 Serbia
🇭🇺 Hungary
🇦🇷 Argentina
🇧🇭 Bahrain
🇸🇦 Saudi Arabia
🇨🇻 Cape Verde
🇨🇱 Chile
🇲🇦 Morocco

Pot 4:

🇺🇾 Uruguay
🇹🇳 Tunisia
🇩🇿 Algeria
🇮🇷 Iran
🇰🇷 South Korea
🇺🇸 United States
🇳🇱 Netherlands
🇸🇮 Slovenia

This is based on ranking from previous World Men's Handball Championship and the IHF (International Handball Federation) rules.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Once again the draw will be taking place in three months' time at the Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra Hall in Katowice on July 2nd.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The draw is now complete for the 2023 World Men's Handball Championship. We are now six months left for the event.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We await for the final five spots to be taken by Africa.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

We now know all of the 23 teams. We now have 6 months left to the start of the 28th World Men's Handball Championship Poland/Sweden 2023.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

Who will win the 2023 edition?


----------

